# Re-introducing does with litter?



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to be able to re-introduce my black tan does as soon as possible, as they're both separated currently and only one has a litter. How would I go about re-introducing them, and how old should the babies be?

For background information, the two have been living in a split cage. They can see each other, smell each other and talk to each other (and have nested next to each other, even with the divide), so they've not been completely on their own, but the single doe is showing signs of being lonely. The litter is currently only...12 days old, so still very young.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Personally I have put does back together in colonies where all does have babies at 12-14 days old without any problems. Have never tried it with only one doe having babies but only you know your mice and will know the risk to the babies if you introduced them back together again.

If newly acquired and you do not know your mice that well get in touch with the person you got them from for a temperament background and see if a history of cannabalism in the line at all.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I popped her in based on the fact that she's a very docile, laid back doe, and so far it looks fine. She's been over to the babies, sniffed 'em, sat with the other doe for a while (who isn't worried by her), so hopefully things will be fine. I'll keep an eye on them just in case.


----------

